# DAS 6 Pro v Audi Paint



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi All!

Well I have finally got around to using my DAS 6 Pro on my own car.
I watched all of Junkman's You Tube videos to get a feel for the techniques. I have then had plenty of practice on some body panels that I got from the local body shop and scratched them up good, and was amazed at how much correction I got.

The problem is, my current set up of Chemical Guys Hexlogic pads and Meguiars 105 & 205 doesn't seem to cut it.

I have spent a day so far on half of the bonnet with a Orange Hexlogic Pad and 105 but apart from removing a few scratches, it's not really touching it.

I realise that Audi paint is hard and it takes time, but surely not this long?????

I have very light scratches and swirl marks so it's nothing major.

Should I get a yellow (heavy Cut) CG Hexlogic pad?

Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

For significant cutting on harder paint using a DA you would find using a microfibre pad your best bet.

Foam pads on regular DA don't cut very well at all when compared to a 'Forced DA' or Rotary.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Where could I get one of the microfibre pads and whats the best one to get for my needs?
Also are they compatible with my Das 6 Pro?

Thanks


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

The Meguiars MF pads seem to be the most popular with professionals and enthusiasts. I bought a 2pack of these about 6 months ago and they do seem to have very good cutting ability, even on a DA. Yes they will work fine on a DAS6 Pro, they're made for DA's.

CYC stock them along with a few other resellers on here. They come in 3" 5" and 6.5" sizes I believe.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-p...ber-cutting-pads-5-5-in-2-pack-/prod_967.html


----------



## spickup79 (May 14, 2014)

Dumb question coming up - can you use any polish with microfibre pads, or do they have to be used with specific MF compounds/polishes? 

I'm going to be buying a DAS6 Pro soon to tackle a VW and an Audi. Have already got some Megs Ultimate Compound and was going to buy hex-logic pads but having read this I might get the MF ones instead, but could I use the UC with MF pads?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The CG optical MF pads are very good in a DA too.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

spickup79 said:


> Dumb question coming up - can you use any polish with microfibre pads, or do they have to be used with specific MF compounds/polishes?
> 
> I'm going to be buying a DAS6 Pro soon to tackle a VW and an Audi. Have already got some Megs Ultimate Compound and was going to buy hex-logic pads but having read this I might get the MF ones instead, but could I use the UC with MF pads?


Yes you can use any polish you like with the pads, Megs have their own polish/compound which they market but most people tend to just use their own preferred polishes. Personally I used the Chemical Guys V range of polishes when I last used mine and got very good results. Just be careful how aggressive you go with your compounds because the MF pads do have a fair bit more cut compared to regular foam ones.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Jord said:


> The Meguiars MF pads seem to be the most popular with professionals and enthusiasts. I bought a 2pack of these about 6 months ago and they do seem to have very good cutting ability, even on a DA. Yes they will work fine on a DAS6 Pro, they're made for DA's.
> 
> CYC stock them along with a few other resellers on here. They come in 3" 5" and 6.5" sizes I believe.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-p...ber-cutting-pads-5-5-in-2-pack-/prod_967.html


Thanks very much for the advice!:thumb:
I found the CG Hexlogic pads really good at correcting other paint types but it barely touched my Audi paint even after a whole days worth of effort. I will get the CYC pad ordered.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i've done some very good correction on my BMW paint (hard, too) using Serious Performance MF cutting pads (£5.95) with Meguiars Ultimate Compound and then refine with a foam polishing pad with Meguiars Ultimate Polish. 
so i can recommend this combo, too


----------

